# What are blowers that you have in the back of your Trucks.



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

I am looking to add Snow blowers to my plow trucks for my shovelers. Thinking of something that one guy could lift out. Just looking for some help.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Marshalljt;2086557 said:


> I am looking to add Snow blowers to my plow trucks for my shovelers. Thinking of something that one guy could lift out. Just looking for some help.


Toro PowerClear 721-RC. /endofthread


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Toro Single stage is what we run. Think we have 4 or 5 of them. Just the little simple ones


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

1 stage can not get through the heavy stuff.

2 stage one man will not be able to pick up.

Have a trailer hitch receiver you can mount a hitch 32" x 48" platform with a built in ramp. Ramps need to be the kind that fold in half so when you raise the ramp it fits underneath the blowers handles. This allows you to walk forward when loading the blower on the platform. A lot safer then walking backwards and then falling off of the platform.

Though this will not work for those have salt spreader on the back of their truck.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

32vld;2086739 said:


> 1 stage can not get through the heavy stuff.
> 
> 2 stage one man will not be able to pick up.
> 
> ...


I can do three driveways with my Toro Single Stage by the time you unload your two stage from the back of your truck. Get a Toro single stage OP. I have taken mine through 10+" like it was nothing.


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

old toro powerlites 2 stroke. Used in 99% of snows. 2 stage is an ariens with ramps to get in back of the trucks. Depends on how far you have to throw the snow. My accounts just have to throw at most 4-5 feet from the sidewalks.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Two Toro CCR1000s, a Toro CCR 2000, and a Honda HS720. We keep a simplicity two stage just in case, but haven't used it in three years.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Have TORO CR-721 that eats through anything to include heavy-wet east coast snow...the big 2-stages stay strapped down on the truck...

x2 to "End-of-Thread" comment!


----------



## artisanoutdoors (Nov 8, 2015)

old Toro CCR 3000's. Dealer keeps rebuilding and reselling them. Love the old 2 strokes


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Marshalljt;2086557 said:


> I am looking to add Snow blowers to my plow trucks for my shovelers. Thinking of something that one guy could lift out. Just looking for some help.


I think the thread has shown what is most common. Toro single stage is the ticket.

Buying new 721 model or couple yrs old the 621 are the 4 stroke machines which are reliable and quiet.

The older 2 strokes do the job also just need to mix gas, a tad louder but slightly lighter.

There are other brands out there but it seems like toro is 95% market share for the commercial guys.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

The big Toro single stage blowers are the goal. Right now I have 2 newer craftsman 21 inch 179cc that are beasts. They did 30" drifts in our big snow last year, and 6"+ wet heavy in our nov slop storm this year. My 2 stages come out with us about 2 times a season. My personal truck blower is the Toro 18" 99cc that I can lift onto a platform between my spreader and cab. The wet stuff this year was too much for it.


----------



## jdavis11 (Oct 8, 2014)

KildonanSnowRem;2086792 said:


> I can do three driveways with my Toro Single Stage by the time you unload your two stage from the back of your truck. Get a Toro single stage OP. I have taken mine through 10+" like it was nothing.


I second this comment. There are no need for 2 stage blowers in MOST storms here in central Ohio. We use Toro 621R blowers due to their weight, simplicity, and ease of starting. They run just under $500 each and we figure they are paid for with one 2"+ snow event. They are a no brainer for our company.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Same as others,just bought all new toro 212 cc 4 strokes to replace the 8 2 strokes that have been great.We have one 2 stage that rarely goes out.Got 2 of the mighty snow commanders that I'll hate to see go,they're beasts


----------



## pnoone (Nov 25, 2014)

So these Toro single stages weigh maybe 80-90 lbs and one guy can lift them up over the side of a truck bed that has a spreader in it? Or you guys are running flatbeds?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

If he is tall enough I can barely grab a shovel over the side of my truck bed lol


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

pnoone;2087060 said:


> So these Toro single stages weigh maybe 80-90 lbs and one guy can lift them up over the side of a truck bed that has a spreader in it? Or you guys are running flatbeds?


I'm running a flatbed and do lift it up to the bed. I'm 55 and it keeps me in shape. Only gets tiresome on the days when I make 2 stops at each place. If there are only 2" on the ground the shovel does the work.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretty much the same as everyone else, Toro or Honda single stage. I used to have a Toro Powerclear 3650? I think is what it was, great little blower until it blew the motor, now I have a Honda 520 that is an absolute animal.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

pnoone;2087060 said:


> So these Toro single stages weigh maybe 80-90 lbs and one guy can lift them up over the side of a truck bed that has a spreader in it? Or you guys are running flatbeds?


The big single stages are well over 100 lbs. 1 guy can get them to a tailgate, 2 guys for over the side rail. The small Toro I can lift over the bed rail to a platform in my bed, it just won't do everything the big ones do. My other trucks do most all of the blowing and hand work. I rarely get out of the truck anymore.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

pnoone;2087060 said:


> So these Toro single stages weigh maybe 80-90 lbs and one guy can lift them up over the side of a truck bed that has a spreader in it? Or you guys are running flatbeds?


Not to hijack the thread, but we made an offset hitch, that moves the spreader 8 inches to the passenger side. With the tailgate removed you can put the blower on the back without throwing it over the side. At 83 lbs, the Toro 721 is pretty heavy to do that with. If anyone wants pics, let me know. It's not like we're plowing snow or anything.


----------



## pnoone (Nov 25, 2014)

FourDiamond;2087444 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but we made an offset hitch, that moves the spreader 8 inches to the passenger side. With the tailgate removed you can put the blower on the back without throwing it over the side. At 83 lbs, the Toro 721 is pretty heavy to do that with. If anyone wants pics, let me know. It's not like we're plowing snow or anything.


Very cool! Yeah, I'd love to see pics. It's in a snow in our neck of the woods between 1/15 and 1/19. For certain. Because that is when I'm out of he country for a few days.


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

32vld;2086739 said:


> 1 stage can not get through the heavy stuff.
> 
> 2 stage one man will not be able to pick up.


Why does everyone think you have to pick it up? I wonder how many people who pick them up at every job have back problems? They are probably the same people who refuse to wear hearing protection. Does someone try to pick up a ATV when they want to load it or unload it? No. They use ramps. And so do I. Which is why the statement below is the biggest exaggeration I have heard recently. The guy below wouldn't even have 1 path 24" wide done down the driveway before I got my 2 stage off the back of the truck. Now do I agree that a single stage will do most sidewalks in most conditions? Yes. Will a 2 stage with a impeller upgrade do everything a single stage will and more? Yes. Just remember that the single stage isn't self-propelled other than what the paddles do for forward momentum.



KildonanSnowRem;2086792 said:


> I can do three driveways with my Toro Single Stage by the time you unload your two stage from the back of your truck. Get a Toro single stage OP. I have taken mine through 10+" like it was nothing.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Back to the OP's original question.

What are blowers that you have in the back of your trucks ?



Grandview has made it known that he has two of them in his truck. They are good for ballast as well...


:waving:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I usually don't use my 2 stages because of their slow speed. With that said there are storms I wouldn't want to be out without them. For most applications where I'm out with the storm and I don't see more than 2-4" on the ground I use the single stages.

I have 2 old snapper blowers, a toro, and just added a troy built. I would recommend the toro, but my dealer was closed and Lowes was open and out of the toro. I am really impressed with the troy built so far. Ive only used it once for about 6 hrs on 3" of a mix of both slushy heavy and light snow. It didn't clog once, where as the toro did, but the paddles on the toro could need replacing.

I couldn't imagine lifting the single stage over the side. I'm sure I could do it, but the paint job on the truck wouldn't like it much.


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;2087883 said:


> Back to the OP's original question.
> 
> What are blowers that you have in the back of your trucks ?


Is that a single or 2 stage blower?

But yes back to the OP's question: I have 2- 24" Toro 5hp Snowblowers.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

It's awkward to lift. This coming from a underground grunt. I was thinking of riveting a short handle at front because I'm always at 90 or 45 degrees on the shoot.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

FourDiamond;2087444 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but we made an offset hitch, that moves the spreader 8 inches to the passenger side. With the tailgate removed you can put the blower on the back without throwing it over the side. At 83 lbs, the Toro 721 is pretty heavy to do that with. If anyone wants pics, let me know. It's not like we're plowing snow or anything.


Pics!!!!!!


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

unimog-guy;2087882 said:


> Why does everyone think you have to pick it up? I wonder how many people who pick them up at every job have back problems? They are probably the same people who refuse to wear hearing protection. Does someone try to pick up a ATV when they want to load it or unload it? No. They use ramps. And so do I. Which is why the statement below is the biggest exaggeration I have heard recently. The guy below wouldn't even have 1 path 24" wide done down the driveway before I got my 2 stage off the back of the truck. Now do I agree that a single stage will do most sidewalks in most conditions? Yes. Will a 2 stage with a impeller upgrade do everything a single stage will and more? Yes. Just remember that the single stage isn't self-propelled other than what the paddles do for forward momentum.


Obviously it was a hyperbole said to make my point. 2 stage blowers have set speeds as you can't really go higher than 2nd gear in deep snow. I run behind my toro, literally, run. You can not achieve that level of speed (not to mention the level of clean from a 1 stage) in a 2 stage. Also, no back problems to date, setting up ramps every stop when all you do is residential is quite time consuming. Two guys lifting down a toro each takes half the time of setting up ramps (not exaggerating this time). Sure, I have my 2 stage blower for the freak snow storms that are 2'+, but that does not happen too often here.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

No one is going to be tossing a 60-90lb single stage over the bead rails all morning long while snow blowing drives without bouncing it off of the bed a few times...
Why not just lower the tale-gate? 
While the tale gate is down, it takes 15sec to pull the ramps out and 1 minute or less to get the 2stage down the ramps...

Running behind a single stage in 10"of snow:laughing:

sure a single stage may be faster with 3" or less.
but when you do get that 10" snow it will take you much longer. Then that 4-5ft berm of frozen crap the city plow left at the end if the drive, dig in with your single stage

start out with a 2 stage,
then get a single stage for those light snow falls.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Average snow fall here is 1-3". Rare to get more than 2-3 storms a year that is more than that. Single Stage is the best way to go here. If you live somewhere that the average storm is 10"+, a two stage is the way to go.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

it's all about the type of snow, period. if you have 8" of WET snow, the single stage isn't going to cut it. if it's a DRY snow, no problem. kinda sucks, you have to be set up for either situation, and it's very expensive. it's like a car mechanic, they usually have to buy standard AND metric tools

and yes, a single stage WILL run circles around a two stage given the same conditions, for example, a 4" dry snow. the two stage is simply too slow, however, only a two stage will cut through 8" of wet snow. both have their place


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

jbell36;2089150 said:


> it's all about the type of snow, period. if you have 8" of WET snow, the single stage isn't going to cut it. if it's a DRY snow, no problem. kinda sucks, you have to be set up for either situation, and it's very expensive. it's like a car mechanic, they usually have to buy standard AND metric tools
> 
> and yes, a single stage WILL run circles around a two stage given the same conditions, for example, a 4" dry snow. the two stage is simply too slow, however, only a two stage will cut through 8" of wet snow. both have their place


I think that jbell hit on something kinda important here. What each of us run is based on what each of us need. THAT is dependent upon where we work (what kind/qty of snow) and what kind of properties we have to clear. I have two Single stage Toros (3000 series old ones). They have not been made in years and I am always on the lookout for buying/rebuilding used ones, they are that good (for what I need). Now I also have a 2 stage Ariens (med size) AND I have a 2 stage Ariens (BEAST) because there are times that I need them. It may only be once or twice a year, but when you need them, you need them. My big Ariens has only been used once. Literally. It went through 3' of snow and ran for 4 days straight. Nothing else would do. Without it I would have been screwed. 
So what we have depends on what we need/where we live. If I did more driveways and less commercial I might need something different. If I did more big properties, my big Ariens would get a lot more use and have a wider frame on her. If I lived farther south where there might be more wet snow, a single stage might have a tough time. If I lived by the Great lakes with lake effect snow I would need a bigger blower.

Best thing for you to do is look around. Look at the contractors around you, in your area. They are the best bet for you to see what has been tried and tried again in your area.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2088059 said:


> No one is going to be tossing a 60-90lb single stage over the bead rails all morning long while snow blowing drives without bouncing it off of the bed a few times...
> Why not just lower the tale-gate?
> While the tale gate is down, it takes 15sec to pull the ramps out and 1 minute or less to get the 2stage down the ramps...
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you meant..."Start out with a SINGLE STAGE, then when you're old and stubborn and senile, get a 2-STAGE."


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

WIPensFan;2089507 said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant..."Start out with a SINGLE STAGE, then when you're old and stubborn and senile, get a 2-STAGE."


Agreed. Definitely DO NOT START with a 2 stage.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*handle*



shooterm;2087891 said:


> It's awkward to lift. This coming from a underground grunt. I was thinking of riveting a short handle at front because I'm always at 90 or 45 degrees on the shoot.


I have bolted a handle to my paddle blowers, 5" metal ones from the hardware store. On top of the housing, in front, Most of them say not to lift with the chute. I am reading backwards in the thread, so don't know what model we are specifically talking about here.


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the feed back it really helps. I love this site. I am looking in to the Honda HS720 I really like having the honda motor. Does anyone run them and what did you have to give for them?


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

WIPensFan;2089507 said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant..."Start out with a SINGLE STAGE, then when you're old and stubborn and senile, get a 2-STAGE."





KildonanSnowRem;2089583 said:


> Agreed. Definitely DO NOT START with a 2 stage.


I did driveways for 9 years. Only used 2 stage. You can not guarantee that you will never have wet snow, never have to break open plow rowed in driveways, never have 12+ snow falls.

I have had people stop me doing my route because their single stage could not open their driveway.

And best to get a second machine not only for a back up but when the heavy snow falls the going slows down so being able to run two machines will be big help.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

32vld;2089730 said:


> I did driveways for 9 years. Only used 2 stage. You can not guarantee that you will never have wet snow, never have to break open plow rowed in driveways, never have 12+ snow falls.
> 
> I have had people stop me doing my route because their single stage could not open their driveway.
> 
> And best to get a second machine not only for a back up but when the heavy snow falls the going slows down so being able to run two machines will be big help.


Aren't we talking about what guys have in the bed of their PLOW trucks?? Sooo...plow the drive, and blower for walks and small areas.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;2089761 said:


> Aren't we talking about what guys have in the bed of their PLOW trucks?? Sooo...plow the drive, and blower for walks and small areas.


Yes, but you must understand, taking things out of context and exaggeration are more fun.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;2089856 said:


> Yes, but you must understand, taking things out of context and exaggeration are more fun.


Ahh, sorry, I forgot.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2089507 said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant..."Start out with a SINGLE STAGE, then when you're old and stubborn and senile, get a 2-STAGE."


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

WIPensFan;2089507 said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant..."Start out with a SINGLE STAGE, then when you're old and stubborn and senile, get a 2-STAGE."


Thumbs Up
Or do I
:


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

WIPensFan;2089761 said:


> Aren't we talking about what guys have in the bed of their PLOW trucks?? Sooo...plow the drive, and blower for walks and small areas.


Yes they have a plow. The plow will not fit on the walk way to the front door, around the side of the house to the heating oil tank or the side door, or patio to the back.

Then just because they are walkways does not mean it will always be light fluffy snow.

I had a part time job at a large church and their grade school. We had to do the walks. They had 4 blowers, two single stage and two 2 stage blowers. The singles were Toro's that did not throw the snow that far and not a lot faster. They were lighter and easier to turn.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

We used 2 stage ariens for the first few years. Then we started doing driveways and smaller properties. I used a bunch of random singles tage MTD blowers. They usually did the trick but eventually wouldnt start in the middle of a storm. I grabbed a toro ccr and honda. The toro eliminated the crappy blowers and the Honda has almost replaced the ariens. Last winter we used the ariens twice and one of the times the engine blew. 


We always lifted the blowers out of the truck too. We did try ramps but that seemed deadly in the snow. One of the reasons we use the smaller blowers now. Is most of our trucks only have a driver. It didnt really matter when we had 2-3 people in the truck.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I did this..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sk187;2090654 said:


> I did this..


Do you plow with the deck on?
Seems like it adds a bunch of length and looks like you can't see in the mirrors.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

The truck has a rear view camera, I just have to extend it out to the back of the carrier tomorrow.

I just bought the carrier today, so no clue how its going to work.

The carrier is only 30", so it adds 2.5' to the length of the truck.

I only have to snow blow a little bit on a massive site that the skid steer cannot reach.

I figure this way the snow blower can go on and off easily when needed and it ends up back in my heated shop at the end of the day.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sk187;2090728 said:


> The truck has a rear view camera, I just have to extend it out to the back of the carrier tomorrow.
> 
> I just bought the carrier today, so no clue how its going to work.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I'd be interested to hear how it works oot.
Not to rile you up, it looks like the deck is only aboot 1' below the tailgate. If you're running the blower on a ramp up that far what's another foot and put it in the bed?


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

BUFF;2090748 said:


> Fair enough, I'd be interested to hear how it works oot.
> Not to rile you up, it looks like the deck is only aboot 1' below the tailgate. If you're running the blower on a ramp up that far what's another foot and put it in the bed?


To put in the bed would take a big ramp you have to carry around with you.
A foot lower with a side load ramp is a big deal, pull 2 pins, drop the ram, and the blower walks right up and in to place.

I have no clue how it will work but right now seems pretty slick.

A truck ramp would be something like this


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

sk187;2090654 said:


> I did this..


I use to keep the back of my Jeep open all year. I took out the rugs and had the soft top roof, no side of rear curtains, a Bestop wind screen across the roll bars so my Jeep was transformed into a small regular cab pick up with a small bed.

So I would have to wooden ramps and load the 2 stage blower into the bed.

This summer I decided I needed to use my AC more and have better heat in the winter so in August I put the hard top back on. When I did that I knew I was going to have to get a platform with a ramp set up you have. Whether I bought a plow or not.

Any way I wound up getting the plow and still needed to bring the blower with me so I bought a 32" x 48" platform. Except after reading peoples reviews that bought ramps, they had to load their blowers walking backwards (which they felt to be unsafe) onto the ramp and platform because the ramp was too tall to fit under the blowers handles when the ramp was raised.

So I bought the set up where the ramp folds in half when raised so it fits underneath the blowers handles.

I wanted the widest platform I could get so when/if I had to replace my current blower I could get a much wider machine. I found a platform ramp setup that was 36" x 60" rated 500 lb. Though it weighed 186 lb. Too heavy for me.


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

Pick up two new Honda HS720 we will see how they work on Suday


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked up two new Honda HS720 we will see how they do on Sunday


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Marshalljt;2091361 said:


> Picked up two new Honda HS720 we will see how they do on Sunday


Good choice. You won't be disappointed. Have you ever used a single stage before? If not, you'll be blown away at how well they perform! Report back after your first usage!


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

KildonanSnowRem;2091398 said:


> Good choice. You won't be disappointed. Have you ever used a single stage before? If not, you'll be blown away at how well they perform! Report back after your first usage!


We have always just shoveled and I think it is just as quick in some snows but are last storm was very wet and I told the guys we would start to move in to snow blowers. I just bought two today and we are getting some good snow this week so I am eager to see how much faster it goes. I feel like I will be down getting more for the other trucks. I wanted to post a picture but am not able to figure it out. LOL


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Just bought a new Toro 721rc. What a surprise on how well it works. Cant believe I didnt buy one sooner. A little tougher to lift in and out of the box with the rear plow on. Getting a flatbed soon to solve that issue...


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

*Here's what I bought*

Couldn't be happier. Hope to be getting more soon.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do those have metal or plastic chutes?


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

They are metal. Really wish I would have bought them years ago.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2107054 said:


> Do those have metal or plastic chutes?


See you have the spoon holstered up for a quick draw....



Marshalljt;2107097 said:


> They are metal. Really wish I would have bought them years ago.


I have a Honda and like everything aboot it, they maybe a little more money but worth it IMO.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Marshalljt;2107052 said:


> Couldn't be happier. Hope to be getting more soon.


You could be happier, you could have gotten the chute control on the handle. Those are nice blowers though. You'll love them I'm sure. Honda makes great equipment, it costs more, but it's usually worth it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2107054 said:


> Do those have metal or plastic chutes?


Dang it, I was too busy changing my avatar and you beat me to it.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*I bought one of these too*



sk187;2090654 said:


> I did this..


Sold my S-10 that I used for the snowblower route. Mid size truck is the way to go for loading a 2 stage snow blower. A full size is just too tall, the ramp length needed and then the height of the bed, you can barely reach the handles.

So I bought one of these as a" just in case" that I needed to use it. It's still in the box.

The only problem I see with it is it unloads on the passenger (curb) side, so you need to park so that you are unloading into the approach of your account.

I can see that unloading on the street side has it's drawbacks too. IE, getting hit by traffic.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2107054 said:


> Do those have metal or plastic chutes?





Mark Oomkes;2107119 said:


> Dang it, I was too busy changing my avatar and you beat me to it.


Stopped oof at my Boss dealer while oot en aboot early today and there was a guy there picking up 2 plastic chutes for his Toro's. Both broke our last storm, one was dropped while loading into a pickup and the other was taken oot by an employee falling on it. He said both broke at the flange.


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

WIPensFan;2107106 said:


> You could be happier, you could have gotten the chute control on the handle. Those are nice blowers though. You'll love them I'm sure. Honda makes great equipment, it costs more, but it's usually worth it.


I looked at the ones with the chute control on the handle it was $50 more and I was afraid that the guys would end up just braking the cable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2107175 said:


> Stopped oof at my Boss dealer while oot en aboot early today and there was a guy there picking up 2 plastic chutes for his Toro's. Both broke our last storm, one was dropped while loading into a pickup and the other was taken oot by an employee falling on it. He said both broke at the flange.


Say it isn't so..............


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I didn't read this thread tell I got home. I bought a Honda when I went to pick up a toro. They had them sitting side by side. It was a $100 more but felt the synergy with my other Honda motors and the better chute was worth it. Also for some reason I found it a lot easier to lift.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2107222 said:


> Say it isn't so..............


Don't you have a horse to haul oot of your orifice.....I mean office....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No, just got done doing some shooting.

It's been awhile.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

shooterm;2107228 said:


> I didn't read this thread tell I got home. I bought a Honda when I went to pick up a toro. They had them sitting side by side. It was a $100 more but felt the synergy with my other Honda motors and the better chute was worth it. Also for some reason I found it a lot easier to lift.


That's interesting on the easier to lift comment. I will have to go to a dealer and give it a lift just to see if you're right. I love Honda stuff but Toros blowers have always been the best imo, and the lightest. Now that they offer the quick chute and you say they are easier to lift, I might get one next year if it's true.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I kind of like the one piece paddle on the toro. Don't get me wrong, the Honda blower is I'm sure a better machine over all. With the one piece rubber on the toro I can move the center down and drill new holes when the rubber gets worn. It gives me some extra life and saves a little money on paddles. That being said, I think Honda will be my next buy. I'm not too impressed with the troy bilt, and it doesn't have the extra bar on the handle down by the blower. It's a HUGE pain to lift in the bed.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My Honda 520 threw 14-16" yesterday, pretty amazing how well it went through it since the snow was cooked by the sun for a couple hours.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I supose it did with 300lbs +or- shoving it down the walk...::laughing:

Ps looks like that wheel on the right is out of alignment?

:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2110269 said:


> I supose it did with 300lbs +or- shoving it down the walk...::laughing:
> 
> Ps looks like that wheel on the right is out of alignment?
> 
> :waving:


Purty sure it was the metal chute that allowed it to do so well.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2110269 said:


> I supose it did with 300lbs +or- shoving it down the walk...::laughing:
> 
> Ps looks like that wheel on the right is out of alignment?
> 
> :waving:


I suppose operator input could have played into the performance, when your the size of a defensive lineman you may have an advantage over most...

The wheel is fine, I was drinking a PBR while taking the pic.........


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

Ariens Platinum 30 SHO is what I have.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

Toro S-200 single stage 2 stroke. Light & easy to get in & out of the side of the bed by hand.
Over the last 5 yrs we haven't really had any snows that would require the 4 stroke 2 stage blower. My trucks have tailgate spreaders so I wouldn't be able to get a big snowblower in & out anyways. If we get massive snow I just keep making the rounds with the 2 stroke. If that doesn't cut it I shovel by hand.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

32vld;2086739 said:


> 1 stage can not get through the heavy stuff.
> 
> 2 stage one man will not be able to pick up.
> 
> ...


Yep, we went through all this years ago too, We lock up a 2 stage 32" simplicity at every site that needs one for the season, 10x easier than carrying in truck, unloading, loading etc... but you need more than 1 unit then, lots of them.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;2111122 said:


> Yep, we went through all this years ago too, We lock up a 2 stage 32" simplicity at every site that needs one for the season, 10x easier than carrying in truck, unloading, loading etc... but you need more than 1 unit then, lots of them.


When you say lock them up what do you mean? I'm picturing something chained to a pole or something. They would all disappear if that was the case. I'm guessing you do something different.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2111394 said:


> When you say lock them up what do you mean? I'm picturing something chained to a pole or something. They would all disappear if that was the case. I'm guessing you do something different.


A lot of guys use shipping containers to store sidewalk equip and material's on site


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF;2111400 said:


> A lot of guys use shipping containers to store sidewalk equip and material's on site


Do they make small ones? It must be because we don't get as much snow, but I've never seen that.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

I keep a RedMax EBZ8500 back there!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2111417 said:


> Do they make small ones? It must be because we don't get as much snow, but I've never seen that.


8X8X20 or 8X8X40 are standard sizes I'm aware of


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

HS520's. Great for walkways under 8" snow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF;2111457 said:


> 8X8X20 or 8X8X40 are standard sizes I'm aware of


Seems big for sidewalk equipment. I've seen them used with everything from keeping salt, to keeping pushers and skid steers locked up, but never for sidewalk stuff. Probably because you guys with more snow use more equipment than we do. I wish I could use something similar (maybe 8x8x10) to keep a pallet of ice melt, a spreader, blowers, and shovels in, so I didn't have to drive site to site giving crap to my other crews. I might look into something for next year. I have never even thought of something like that.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2111542 said:


> Seems big for sidewalk equipment. I've seen them used with everything from keeping salt, to keeping pushers and skid steers locked up, but never for sidewalk stuff. Probably because you guys with more snow use more equipment than we do. I wish I could use something similar (maybe 8x8x10) to keep a pallet of ice melt, a spreader, blowers, and shovels in, so I didn't have to drive site to site giving crap to my other crews. I might look into something for next year. I have never even thought of something like that.


I don't need onsite stored but a couple guys I know use containers for sidewalk crews, they put ATV's with plows, WBH / PBH spreaders, several skids of de-icer, shovels, etc.... in them. Plus when you're camped oot at a shopping center its also a place to get oot of the weather for a quick break too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Enclosed trailers work too. 

I need one for a mowing crew, doubles as a storage for salt and my little Deere.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.pods.com/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

k1768;2111685 said:


> http://www.pods.com/


The walls of those PODS are made of FRP board and easy to get through with a cordless side grinder or skill saw.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I looked into a 10 foot container , they will make one for you but around here it is more money than a standard 20 foot .


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The only problem with the big ones is the only property I'd be able to store them is my biggest strip mall, and that's the one I work at. I might clear out my trailer for winters and leave it at the site I'm not at. Maybe even pay the little extra and get a guy insured to drive the truck and I could stay at a location with a container. I'm not sure, I'll have to think about it. Could save gas and time from driving place to place.


----------

